# What photoperiod should I use for standard feminised seeds?



## Dr. Albert (Mar 5, 2022)

Can u guys please tell, What photoperiod is to be used for standard feminised seeds!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

I use 24/0 or 18/6 untill she shows,,, and then 12/12 untill harvest.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

18/6 12/12 too


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 5, 2022)

24/0 and 12/12


----------



## Carty (Mar 6, 2022)

Lights on,  then off for a while.. then back on..  you'll get it.. hehehe.   lots of good advice here so I was being silly


----------

